# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن >  رسم نمودارهای مختصات قطبی

## farcry

با سلام

عزیزانی که درس ریاضی 2 دانشگاه رو پاس کردن حتما با مختصات قطبی آشنایی دارند

کتاب های حل المسایل اشتباهات زیادی دارند(مخصوصا در همین بحث)!
برای رسم نمودارهای مختصات قطبی می تونید به سایت زیر رفته و با دقت بالا
نمودار هاتون رو رسم کنید و عکسش رو ذخیره کنید


http://tondar.night.ir/polar.htm

__________________________________________________  ___________
حتما با مرورگر    فایرفاکس یا  اپرا  وارد شوید
__________________________________________________  ___________

طراحی توسط:   *tondar@mihanmail.ir*

----------

